
ThoughtRain – write whatever is on your mind, it will disappear after 10 posts - visiblykinetic
https://thought-ra.in/
======
barcoder
Have you considered adding comments to the thoughts? That way the list of
thoughts will not turn in to replies.

~~~
visiblykinetic
Yes, that’s a good point. Our idea with this is that you should be able to
post something that disappears fairly quickly. We created topics if users want
to posts something about a specific subject, but it’s very much a work in
progress and we wanted to post it to see how people reacted to it.

